
Tech slams Homeland Security on social media screening - raju
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/social-media-screening-privacy-227287
======
SixSigma
If one is fully honest, one could have 50+ usernames to list.

HabboHotel, NeoPets, Myspace, OkCupid, Every BBS I have ever been on, ...

